# 189 Visa - Latent Tuberculosis Issue



## ali512 (Oct 22, 2016)

Hi friends,
I am in big stress and need help from you guys. I see that this forum is really helpful and people support each other by sharing their experience. My issue is,

I got invited for 189 VISA and I wanted to add my wife as dependent in my application. She is overseas and has never been to Australia. I recently got her medical tests done from a private lab(Non- Panel). Unfortunately, her chest x-ray was not clear, which lead us to do further diagnosis. We get her T-Spot test done, which revealed that she has Latent TB issue. The private Dr told us that she needs to get 6 months treatment. Dr also told that after 1 month, hopefully her chest will be clear and she can hopefully pass the chest x-ray examination at panel lab. I am confused at the moment as if I go for treatment from the same private Dr, I will miss the 189 lodgement date. I thought about not adding my wife as a dependent, but I heard that even if she is not an applicant, she will have to pass the medical examination. So, there is no use to not add her as a dependent applicant.
Now, I am worried that if I apply for 189 and she can't pass the medical, what will happen to our application. I have heard that immigration normally asks for further diagnosis and if they find any issue, they will give us a chance to get the same 6 months treatment and re-do the medical examination. If she clears the medical after treatment then they will grant the visa.
The private Dr has told, she may pass the chest x-ray after 1-month treatment. What if the case officer asks us to get medical done quickly and we don't get a chance to complete 1-month treatment? She may not pass and we will have to go through their long procedure of treatment to get PR. 
I also have heard the the immigration is only concerned about having Active TB and they are bit flexible in latent TB case. Is that true? Will they grant the visa in case of latent TB or she will have to get the treatment done first. 
Would it be wise to apply 189 visa and do normal medical procedure and leave it on the panel doctor and immigration for further treatment and procedure?
Another question is, I am in Australia, if our PR procedure delays, would I still get bridging visa to stay in Australia or not? My 485 visa expired in August 2017.
I have got two invitations for 189 visa, one expired by the end of October and the other one at the end of November. Both invitations are from two different EOI's and different occupations. Please guide me on this. Thanks
P.S.: I have got my chest x-ray and blood tests done from a private non-panel lab as well and my tests were clear.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

If I were you I would

1- Lodge the application as late as possible (one week towards the end of the 60 days, don't wait till the very last few days because sometimes technical issues happen) but make sure you do so before your current visa expires
2- Start treatment immediately
3- do NOT front load medicals, wait for them to ask for them.
4- When they find out that she has TB she will be given time to be treated and repeat the tests
5- Include your wife as a migrating dependent 


You will get your BV so no worries.


----------



## ali512 (Oct 22, 2016)

AZZ Consult,
Thanks for your prompt response. One of my 189 invitation will expire by the end of this month and the 2nd 189 expires at the end of next month. You recommend that I should let my first invitation go and put my visa in the last week of next month. I was thinking to put my application soon as if I have to go through long treatment procedure by panel doctors then I would be able to start that process soon, if I apply early. If I apply late then I will enter the process late and the PR process will also prolong. Your suggestion looks good because in that case I will get time for treatment before the medicals.
Treatment has already started today. I will keep the fingers crossed and will hope that she will be able to pass the chest X-Ray because of this treatment. If not, then we will have to go through the long process of treatment and then have medical again, which may take around 9 months. I think if the chest X-Ray is not clear then they do Sputum Culture Test, which takes up to 2 months and after one month of the sputum test, they do X-Ray again. After that, if the treatment is needed, they will recommend 6 to 9 months treatment. I will need lots of patience to go through all that. 
Question is, will they ask about the previous health history when my wife goes for medical? If they ask then I will have to disclose previous diagnosis history and treatment. 
Another question is, what is the probability that the 6 months treatment by the panel doctors will help to pass the medical when she will repeat the tests after treatment? What if the repeated medical also shows abnormalities?
I have heard that they also ask if anyone else from the family has TB or not. My wife's brother had TB, but he is not alive now. He died 7 years back. 
I am thinking too much as I am curious and worried. Please give your opinion. Thanks


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

ali512 said:


> AZZ Consult,
> Thanks for your prompt response. One of my 189 invitation will expire by the end of this month and the 2nd 189 expires at the end of next month. You recommend that I should let my first invitation go and put my visa in the last week of next month. I was thinking to put my application soon as if I have to go through long treatment procedure by panel doctors then I would be able to start that process soon, if I apply early. If I apply late then I will enter the process late and the PR process will also prolong. Your suggestion looks good because in that case I will get time for treatment before the medicals.
> Treatment has already started today. I will keep the fingers crossed and will hope that she will be able to pass the chest X-Ray because of this treatment. If not, then we will have to go through the long process of treatment and then have medical again, which may take around 9 months. I think if the chest X-Ray is not clear then they do Sputum Culture Test, which takes up to 2 months and after one month of the sputum test, they do X-Ray again. After that, if the treatment is needed, they will recommend 6 to 9 months treatment. I will need lots of patience to go through all that.
> Question is, will they ask about the previous health history when my wife goes for medical? If they ask then I will have to disclose previous diagnosis history and treatment.
> ...


In all cases she won't pass the x-ray because TB leaves a mark even after being cured.

You MUST disclose the history. Not doing so is wrong and could get you in trouble.

If treatment doesn't work and repeated medicals show TB (not the x-ray, the second-line of testing) both you and her will be refused, but that's hopefully not going to happen now that treatment has begun.


----------



## ali512 (Oct 22, 2016)

AZZConsult,

I agree with you and I don't intend to conceal anything. Hopefully, I will get through everything smoothly. Currently, the medication has already started, hope this medicine doesn't impact any other Medical Examinations such as Urine and Blood tests by the panel. Will it? 

I will keep posting the updates here and hope AZZConsult and other expats on this forum will guide me through the process. Thanks


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

ali512 said:


> AZZConsult,
> 
> hope this medicine doesn't impact any other Medical Examinations such as Urine and Blood tests by the panel. Will it?



For that I reckon you need to ask a doctor


----------



## ali512 (Oct 22, 2016)

A2Z Consult,

You are right. My Dr. has told my wife to use medicine for one month and then go for the medical. I have decided to apply Visa around 20th of next month. Thanks for your replies. 

Regards


----------



## om44 (Aug 23, 2018)

Hi Ali,

I hope your and your wife's visa got approved and now you are doing well in australia
Just wondering what would happened after you disclosed TB history, and how much time it took to grant visa?
Did they ask any extra documents or needed to go any medical treatment?

Currently I'm facing the same issue, My partner had TB although it was inactive but they asked for previous medical documents. So bit worried.
Please share your experience

Regards,
Om


----------



## AGupta (Oct 11, 2018)

Hello Sir,

I am in similar situations as yours. My wife was diagnosed with lymphnode TB 4 years ago which is not contagious. She took treatment for 6 months and got cured. However, unfortunately I don't have the treatment documents with me as of now.

I have got the invite and in the process of filing Visa application.

Can you please advise what should I state in the field where it asks if anyone of the applicants had TB (I don't want to conceal anything, just need to know how do you think it should be phrased).
Further, what do you advise regarding Medicals? Shall we first get it tested from outside and then go for Aus panel Medicals? I am suspecting CO would still ask for tests to be done from Aus Panel Physicians, he may not agree with test reports conducted at other doctors/testing facilities. So better to have the tests (skin or sputum, XRAY etc (although both Sputum and XRAY would not hold good in lymphnode TB) ?

Can you please suggest

Much appreciated your response



om44 said:


> Hi Ali,
> 
> I hope your and your wife's visa got approved and now you are doing well in australia
> Just wondering what would happened after you disclosed TB history, and how much time it took to grant visa?
> ...


----------

